# Do you play your handheld on public transport?



## x_comp (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, when I was smaller and owned an original Game Boy, my parents wouldn't let me bring it into school while a few of the other kids did. Now I play on the bus during my journeys in and out of uni because it takes almost a whole hour to get in. Longer if the traffic's really bad during the mornings such as in winter.

Over here in Scotland, it doesn't seem to be that common although other students seem to be more than reluctant to show off their latest mobile phone features. A few friends of mine do though and they also play their handhelds during lectures (don't do it, kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Too bad they're not on the same route as me!

On the other hand, while on holiday in Asia, I always see a few people bringing out their DS or PSP whether on the bus or train. I even see guys in suits sitting at the surgery playing their handheld while they wait to be called (don't ask why I was in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

So out of curiousity, I'm wondering how many here play on public transport.


----------



## ahzael (Oct 3, 2006)

Very often i catch the train to go to the city instead of the car so that i can play with my DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
When i was going to uni couple of years ago, i had to travel for 50 minutes somthing on the train, i was playing yugi oh on my limited edition Old Blacks GBA and i often got pissed off cause the trip would end during a very cool duel


----------



## lagman (Oct 3, 2006)

I did it with my GBASP, but it´s hard to use the stylus on the bus XD


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah.... I play my DS everywhere


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 3, 2006)

I rarely use public transport as I have my own car.

Does a plane count? Me and Costello played our DS's against each other (some New Mario Bros. and Big Brain Academy) while flying over the English channel.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 3, 2006)

Never. For 2 main reasons:

1. Might drop it since the bus I go on sometimes accelerates and stop suddenly which results in me dropping my MP3 player most times. 
2. I get travel sick.... easily. 

I do like how companies try and market their handhelds as, "IT'S COOL TO BE SEEN PLAYING THIS IN PUBLIC TRANSPORT"


----------



## slightlyaskew (Oct 3, 2006)

I play on the Metro (local train service) on my 45min journey home.

I must admit the following tho;

i) Using a stylus for an action game is near impossible (Starfox, for example). However, stuff like Clubhouse games etc is fine.

ii) I HATE when people look over your shoulder at what you're playing. Really really bugs me. Somtimes, I'll even turn it off and pack it away...


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think it's cool to play on public transport...

But I sometimes play anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either that, or sleep


----------



## adgloride (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't remember the last time I used public transport, I always use the car.  The cars cheaper than it is to catch a bus.  I wouldn't use my handheld on public transport or in public because you'd probably get it pinched.  The only time I take a handheld out (Its usually the GBA SP because its more portable) its usually when I'm stuck in a waiting room.


----------



## m_babble (Oct 3, 2006)

I play my DS on the bus to and from Detroit all the time.


----------



## Mucuna (Oct 3, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> I rarely use public transport as I have my own car.
> 
> Does a plane count? Me and Costello played our DS's against each other (some New Mario Bros. and Big Brain Academy) while flying over the English channel.




Isn't "dangerous" to use wifi  (bluetooth, radio etc) equipment during flight? Well, I belive it is not allowed.
You are both irresponsibles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





About the topic:
It's not a wise idea to play it on public transports (buses) in Rio de Janeiro. Just in July there was 820 bus robberies.
Never happen to me, but I am sure that the first time I take my DS to the bus, I will lose it.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought a GBASP just so I could survive my two hours of commute everyday. Fuck what other people think or say.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 3, 2006)

I rarely take a handheld with me when I'm going out...they're just too big to fit into my pocket (except the GBA Micro, the only handheld I took to school for some time), and I'm not outside that often, anyway...


----------



## lookout (Oct 3, 2006)

there alot mugger in my area....


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2006)

Not in public transport (as I get dizzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but always in public. I bring my DS lite everywhere. Usually playing at a coffee shop or something.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't, I just like to play it on the toilet and in my bed. I take it with me when we're going on some trip, but not on everyday transport.


----------



## lagman (Oct 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> Not in public transport (as I get dizzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I`ve always wondered how the people can read, eat and now play on the toilet, it´s hard!


----------



## ugly_rose (Oct 3, 2006)

I play my DS on the public transport every day, that is, subway and buses. Car is a no-no since it's so cheap and comfortable with public transport here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I haven't seen any other person play a DS in the public transport except me, but I've seen some kids (4-7 year olds) playing their gameboy advance... makes me feel as an immature little child as well but whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course, often when I pull it out I get looks. Anyways, the looks  I get are more often of the "I'm-curious-about-what-he's-playing" kind than the "grow-up-man" or "I'll-rob-him-at-the-next station" kind. And thankfully so eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So conclusively my motto would be: "For curious looks, travel DS-style!"


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I will be all next week, its Hull fair and it will take AGES to get to uni.


----------



## BvG (Oct 3, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Not in public transport (as I get dizzy
> ...



Why is being Dutch always connected to weed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways... I did it just half an hour ago (gaming in public transport, not smoking weed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Playing Pokémon Mystery Dungeon DS in public isn't something I feel ashamed of ^^


----------



## Harsky (Oct 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 3 2006 said:
> ...


Okay... then I'll associate Dutch people with the windmills... yes.... and the clogs. Clogs clogs clogs.


----------



## fischju_original (Oct 3, 2006)

my ds goes with me everywhere i go, it is always in my pocket (and i have a SC so bah to you who says it might break) I've gone through 3 ds'es and am on my 4th, but i dont care (same SC!)


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope; I prefer listening to music, staring out of the window and just drifting away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I had to do an hour trip every day I'd consider it, but only if it was a social/ recreational trip. Call me weird but I really can't see myself playing on the way to work. (that and I tend to swear colourfully when I get stuck, would get some odd looks) The one time I tried was on a 2-3 hour night coach trip from Southampton to London. Piss poor coach lighting + old style GBA = muchos eye stain. So that didn't last long.


QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> I`ve always wondered how the people can read, eat and now play on the toilet, it´s hard!


I've always wondered why anyone would want to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit] Holy f'k that's a lot of emoticons! *edits to prevent the little yellow people from taking over the world*


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 3, 2006)

I tend to work on my laptop while on the train, there's always something to do (college)

or we just share files


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 3, 2006)

In general I always bring it with me, even if I'm not sure if I'd play it or not. I do play it every day on the bus going/leaving school. The only time I was afraid to take it out was during my first trip to Social Security over here. With all the rules and cops around I was afraid of getting shot...


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 3, 2006)

i don't have a ds... i don't really like it out in the open, either. it's too big, which is why i stick to my gameboy micro & my g6 lite (4g). i used to have a micro with ez flash 2 (powerstar) but then i lost it at a karaoke... yes, a karoke. i'm a 20 year old virgin LOL i'm kidding but i do tend to carry my micro everywhere i go even though it is pretty odd for me to be playing games while i'm outside, especially at the places i'll be... in the club, at a restaurant... i normally drive so you won't catch me playing during the red stop lights. i play usually on my bed, in the john, at my girlfriend's house or while waiting for the doctor or any appointment. the other thing about the micro is, even if you pull it out, you don't get many looks at all. people just recognize it as a portable gaming system and turn away when you peep at them in between games. also, the micro's small, so it doesn't draw any attention... and i like it that way.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 3, 2006)

I have been known to, but I'm usually talking with friends or listening to music (this is on public transportation). Since the only time I usually take public transportation is getting to college (which will most likely be the last year I do so, seen as on my 3rd year of Uni I actually move into the Uni, which is only like 10 mins away) I can't say I'd do it on public transportation a lot.

I might do it if I'm in a car (passenger, not driver XD). I play on my mobile phone a lot in public (I would definitely consider my phone a handheld games device, trust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) just to pass the time away. Although, I have been known to go all out and actually try to beat high scores and stuff while at home.


----------



## skywarp (Oct 3, 2006)

I will in say, an airport/plane, a long bus ride, or something similar, but I would never use it on the subway, or in a bus-station, basically any place you are liable to get mugged.


----------



## dice (Oct 3, 2006)

I have occasionally played on a handheld outside but probably never on a bus. There's just too much inconvinience


----------



## x_comp (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback, people! Been interesting reading through each of your posts


----------



## Phasher99 (Oct 4, 2006)

I play my DS or PSP usually on the bus or train when i'm alone. When i'm going to school I don't bring it with me or take it out because im afraid of it getting stolen, especially by other students =p Bleh. Subway rides are long and noisy in NYC. I usually take it out and play for about 40 minutes on my rides from Brooklyn to Manhattan. I rarely take the bus though.

I'm not afraid of bringing out my old 256mb muVO mp3 player tho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sometimes I use both...


----------



## corbs132 (Oct 4, 2006)

i do, but am publically ridiculed for it (age 15 going to school on bus)


----------



## anotheruser22 (Oct 4, 2006)

All the time, wouldn't be without it. 

Why are you ridiculed for it?


----------



## trevbreak (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I play my DSL on the train quite often.

Because its only 14 minutes from my station to the city I usually only play every now and again simply because its too short a period to get into any of my games.

Often i'll just listen to my iPod instead.


----------



## bullet007 (Oct 4, 2006)

I use my DS Lite (with the M3 Slim SD sticking out!) on the bus to and from school (its not one of those yellow school buses, but one of those city buses, and only buisness-people travel on it, so I wont get mugged).

I even take my DSL out during some classes (like Study Hall and Java) and play it) and I won't get mugged (the kids at my school are to "civilized" for that LOL!)


----------



## corbs132 (Oct 4, 2006)

because they are like "how old are you? gameboys are completely 3rd grade". (as they stare into my beautiful ds lite.


----------



## anotheruser22 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hehe sounds like they're just jealous. Tell 'em you can do more than play games on a DS. I'm in my late 20's and still play


----------



## maduin (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll take my DS out anywhere, at the bar, at a party, or just hanging out at a friend's house.  I'm 24 and nobody really gives a shit, at bars they have pool, darts, foosball, touch screen bar games, arcade games, I just happen to bring my DS lite, everyone else is playing games, it's not big deal to have your own game playing machine.


----------



## saxamo (Oct 4, 2006)

YESSSS NYC IN THE HOUSE!!!!!

Subway rides ARE noisy and it's no use playing DS if the train is crazy crowded or even if you don't have a seat. Umm getting mugged is always at the back of my mind, so I prefer playing on a bus. I'm 17 and have no qualms. Don't care.


----------



## lagman (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hehe sounds like they're just jealous. Tell 'em you can do more than play games on a DS. I'm in my late 20's and still playÂ



Absolutely, when some MF put me on a retirement home I´ll demand a SNES, a Wii -if I can use it- and a Dreamcast 2


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 4, 2006)

Public transit is the reason I got into handheld gaming.  My GBA and GBA SP always went where I went.  Now my DSL is the same.  I never owned the DSPhat it was too big and I knew they were gonna make it smaller so I waited.  My rides are always 1 hour or more so they get plenty of play.


----------



## corbs132 (Oct 4, 2006)

oh, dont get me wrong; i still play. just not popularly if you konw what i mean


----------



## Jobo50 (Oct 4, 2006)

I play it in public... there's nothing wrong with that. I play it at school after lunch cause I have about 40 minutes... 
But yeah... M3 Lite MicroSD it awesome, it is completely flush with the DS Lite, and I love my DS Lite


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(saxamo @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> YESSSS NYC IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
> 
> Subway rides ARE noisy and it's no use playing DS if the train is crazy crowded or even if you don't have a seat. Umm getting mugged is always at the back of my mind, so I prefer playing on a bus. I'm 17 and have no qualms. Don't care.



My train stop is the First D train stop. so its always empty. so i take the train a Few Stops once it gets stuffy i put it away.
As for mugging. i got mugged but he had a knife and i had a Stungun. (accdentally got the lady to the left of me too. 500 dollar law suit)


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 4, 2006)

what's wrong with playing on public transits?  I take the train to Los Angeles every week to see my gf practically (saves much more gas and time, with rush hours and ridiculous traffic) and I always have 2 hours to kill.  Why not play some games and listen to some music on moonshell.


----------



## lagman (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Solarboy-gil @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(saxamo @ Oct 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > YESSSS NYC IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
> ...



Funniest thing I´ve read this week


----------



## anotheruser22 (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> I don't, I just like to play it on the toilet and in my bed. I take it with me when we're going on some trip, but not on everyday transport.




Hmmm... i'm a little reluctant to buy second hand now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm tempted to create a new thread....

"Do you play your handheld on a toilet?"


----------



## Hitto (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(anotheruser22 @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> "Do you play your handheld on a toilet?"Â



Can't... feel... legs...
Just... one more... level!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(anotheruser22 @ Oct 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > "Do you play your handheld on a toilet?"
> ...



That happens all the time with tetris DS online!


----------



## waiwai (Oct 4, 2006)

I only play with my Gameboy Micro in public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The DS only in planes or when there are other players to Wiifi with..


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't play games, but I watch dpg movies in Moonshell. The bus ride to college lasts exactly one anime episode, so I can watch one season per week


----------



## Teun (Oct 4, 2006)

I was once on the train with 2 friends, we were playing minigames, and there was this guy breathing in our hair the whole time because he wanted too see it.. It annoys me, but it's also funny.. Hehe


----------



## berlinka (Oct 4, 2006)

It will be the LAST THING I will ever do, playing in public. While I have a weak spot for portable gaming, somehow I want go playing on a train. I like a good solid piece of privacy while gaming! When I was young I remember playing my Gameboy on the beach though...those good days are gone..


----------



## Pochi (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes yes and yes...
I have more than 3 hours of public transport everyday to get to my job... (I know it's crazy, and it's not even a job I like...actually I hate it... but never mind...) and what would I do if I don't play my DS?!? Sleep? Hmm Ok. Looking at pretty girls is nice too, but I try not to give them too much hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm playing my DS. 
But I choose the games, it's either the ones that really represent a big challenge when you're standing up, stuck in a crowd, in a train which has Parkinson, like Trauma Center; or the games which make me look like a total psycho stuck in a geek world : like Project Rub, I love the look of people when they see me blow on my DS like a mad man... Of course, you can have both at the same time : "Ouendan" (and there, everybody lets you a security perimeter because at first your look really focused as if you were disarming a bomb and then without any reason, you really look like a maniac scratching a poor little plastic device with something which can be used by the terrorists to hijack a plane...)


----------



## lookout (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(skywarp @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> I will in say, an airport/plane, a long bus ride, or something similar, but I would never use it on the subway, or in a bus-station, basically any place you are liable to get mugged.



laptop and handheld going be ban on some airport/plane..


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Oct 4, 2006)

I have my own car thank god,but I would never use my ds on PT as I will get an onslaught(spelling) of questions and people telling me to let their kids play.
But once the coast is clear :Castlevania here I come!


----------



## lagman (Oct 4, 2006)

Onslaught


LOL most of the people here will want to keep their kids away of adult people playing some weird device


----------



## Trune (Oct 4, 2006)

I change between reading books and playing DS, mostly Brain Age atm.. for some reason it makes Maths fun haha


----------



## lagman (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Trune @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> I change between reading books and playing DS, mostly Brain Age atm.. for some reason it makes Maths fun haha


That reminds me that I use to read A LOT on my old GBASP, it was aweome easily, even on the bus


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> When I was young I remember playing my Gameboy on the beach though...


With 4-5 hours to kill I tried playing Gameboy on the beach this summer. Didn't last long; I took the gathering of condensation under the screen as a sign that it wasn't such a great idea...


----------



## FSSimon (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 3 2006 said:


> I rarely use public transport as I have my own car.
> 
> Does a plane count? Me and Costello played our DS's against each other (some New Mario Bros. and Big Brain Academy) while flying over the English channel.



Cool... Although not safe. The stewardess probably did not spot you. Just like cellphones, the frequencies used by the DS wireless communication interferes with the instrument landing system (ILS) and distance measurment equipment (DME) of airplanes.


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Oct 5, 2006)

"Nintendo's handheld console makes aeroplane crash, DS owner survives"


----------



## tyasawa (Oct 5, 2006)

=D always playing it in the bus when i live 60 minutes away from my campus... and in the lab when i bored when doing stupid assignment.. O,o also when my bf sometimes ignore me and playing with his psp (and he plays it anywhere lol)

O,o i notice there's quite a lot of ppl playing ds in the bus.. at least i often see another ppl playing it.. still not as much as mp3 player.

And ill play it in the plane when i go back for holiday~ that's almost 10 hours of flying~  O,o.. is it ok if im not using wifi to play againts another ppl? 

btw i played pokemon gba in singapore airlines b4 XD lol.. they have it on the plane entertainment system..


----------



## lagman (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> =D always playing it in the bus when i live 60 minutes away from my campus... and in the lab when i bored when doing stupid assignment.. O,o also when my bf sometimes ignore me and playing with his psp (and he plays it anywhere lol)
> 
> ......



So...your BF ignores his gamer girlfriend and his PSP?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He´s gay, or not geek enough.


----------



## FSSimon (Oct 6, 2006)

Forgot to mention that playing it in the train is probably the best tough. Via Rail Canada has complimentary wifi and ac power on all their trains on the Windsor - Quebec City link.


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 6, 2006)

I got my glock anybody wanna fuck with me and a pretty mean right hook. People seem to be afraid of me anyway so it's all good. I play my shit while driving lol was making a pizza yesterday on my way home from Wal-mart....that shit was hard. Don't use public transportation but I was getting my truck worked on and was playing my DS, at the doctors...playing my DS, in line at Best buy playing my GBA Micro....lol I would crack up so hard someone tried to steal my shit...seriously the thought has never crossed my mind playing. You guys hear about the gang that whooped some kids ass for a PSP the other day? 5 dudes jumped one dude and messed him up bad.


----------



## tyasawa (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> So...your BF ignores his gamer girlfriend and his PSP?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD they think geeks are week.. O,o why they need 5 ppl to do it anyway..


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Police believe that soon afterwards they got on an overland train heading north towards Hornsey, and beat up a man who was sitting alone having boarded at King's Cross.
> 
> The 22-year administrative assistant, who is originally from Hong Kong, was playing his PlayStation Portable when he was surrounded by a group of four or five youths.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## ds6220 (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(FSSimon @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> Forgot to mention that playing it in the train is probably the best tough. Via Rail Canada has complimentary wifi and ac power on all their trains on the Windsor - Quebec City link.


I think I would find it amuzing to be playing Lionel Trains: On Track while riding the rails


----------

